# Private clinc that will do HCG blood test



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi girls,
Help need again !
Can anyone let me know of private clinics that will do a hcg blood test to hopefully confirm a pregnancy.  I know The Beacon will do one but just trying to get an appointment .
I can travel up north so doesn't have to be Dublin area.

Thanks girls

BoBo


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi there, 
Origin in Belfast will do scans and bloods, 120 pounds for scan and 50 for blood hcg, result same day.

Good luck, Love Shellyjxx


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Shellyj,
They won't do them as I am not a patient there !!! I rang them already.  The same old story when you go adroad for treatment .

BoBo


----------



## gretta (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Bobo,

Try Clane Hospital in Clane , Co Kildare. I think they might do scans, bld tests etc for non patients.

Good luck

Gretta


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Greta - I will give them a call !!!  I will try anywhere at this stage.


----------



## Kate218 (Feb 21, 2007)

Phone the blood testing clinic in the Beacon and ask them.  You dont' need an appointment with a gynae there beforehand.

Best of luck

Kate


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry , i thought that Origin did that. Ive been there for scans when going abroad for de!
But I did have a cycle of isci there a few years ago,

Love Shellyjxxx


good luck


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi girls,
Just to let you know that Clane will do the blood test no problems -  E50 and the results the same day.

Beacon were not so keen once I told them which clinic I was with - they do not know Reprofit so they weren't very helpful. They are Ok with any of the Spanish clinics .

BoBo


----------

